# muita alueita enemmän



## Etcetera

What does it mean?
The whole sentence is as follows: Sateen lisäksi pölyhiukkaset aiheuttavat kaupunkeihin *muita alueita enemmän* sumua. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrWatson

Hi!

I'll translate the whole sentence just in case and color code the words you specifically asked for.

Sateen lisäksi pölyhiukkaset aiheuttavat kaupunkeihin *muita alueita* *enemmän* sumua.
= In addition to rain the dust particles cause *more* fog in cities than *other areas.*


----------



## Ilmo

Dr. Watson's translation is correct, but I would like to point out, that the original Finnish phrase is not very good Finnish.
I would say the same in Finnish as follows:
*Sateen lisäksi pölyhiukkaset aiheuttavat kaupungeissa enemmän sumua kuin muualla.*
Changing the case and deleting the unnecessary word *alue* makes the phrase much more fluent.


----------



## Etcetera

And much more understandable!
Thank you, Dr. Watson and Ilmo!


----------

